# Has anyone had their Argos 747 or 748 uprated?



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

If so, what did you manage to get it up to?
Did you have to fit air suspension?

Can you offer any advice?

Many thanks

Lucy


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We asked about up rating our 747-active and was told it was at its maximum.

Andy


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

I've started the process and contacted SVTech.

They seemed to suggest that an upgrade of 200kgs was a simple paper exercise for which they'd charge £315 inc VAT - new documentation & a plate supplied.

John


----------

